# Cory cat



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yes one of my cories is been a bit wierd lately he's been swimming along the glass of the tank and goes up the glaas and then comes back down until food goes in and then it distracts him so he eats. He is in a 29 gallon with 2 more peppered although he is just a regular cory do u think he needs one of his own kind. Because it doesnt seem like my peppered corys do this as often i think there just following him. So much help is appreciated.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I would say yes. What else do you have in your tank? If you can add even more they would really appretiate it. Maybe 3 of each.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh all i have now is some tetras but i have room to add more corys


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

They are a lot of fun to watch when they are in a group.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh tomorow ill prolly get 2 more regular corys if i can find them and one more peppered cory. or this weekend


----------

